# Other beasts I live with ....



## jsheffield (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi,

I'm Jamie, a writer and teacher and dad currently living in New Hampshire.



I'm mostly here because of Darwin, the redfoot who lives and works with me in my office.



I also live with Puck, a rescued dane-brador



and Olive, a pitbull-brador heartworm survivor, who came up from Texas a year ago to live with us



and Lizzie Borden, a mantis shrimp who hunts and kills for the sheer pleasure of the act 



and Beulah, a marine toad (this isn't an actual picture of her, but it captures her essence)



and "Ugly Betta", who isn't, but was sold to me at a steep discount because he was a little beat up ... he live in a aquaponic tank that turns his poop into plants

I have a bigger (20g) aquaponic tank with minnows in it growing herbs, but I think of them more as employees than family.

Who lives with you?

JS


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 1, 2018)

Apparently, this mouse living in my car as well ....




Jamie


----------



## T Smart (Nov 2, 2018)

It's quite the "family" you got! Lovely pictures by the way.


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice little animal family.
Other then my tortoises, I live with my husband, son a Bull Terrier Isabel and two lizards Mr. T the Uromastyx and Crawford the Bearded Dragon pictured.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi Jamie:

I live with Misty, the love of my life! 






There are also six outside cats (I trap strays, have them neutered then release them. They stay here where the food is), many turtles and tortoises. I used to have horses, ducks, chickens, an emu, but they have all grown old and crossed the rainbow bridge.


----------



## drew54 (Nov 2, 2018)

Wow! Such lovely animals you all have! I think I'm going to talk my wife into letting me get a mantis shrimp. I have four cats, a great Dane pup, a tortoise, six humans, and a wife. I wouldn't consider our humans animals but when I walk through the house into the kitchen and it looks like my house was raided by savages I'm not left with any other conclusion. I love them all though.


this is soup. He is my baby. Always needing to cuddle with me. So spoiled he is.


this is Foxy and she is soups sister. She is very playful and only wants your attention when she wants something. Typical cat.


this is sprinkles and midnight creeping on bowser or great Dane when we brought him home. Sprinkles is a grumpy old lady and midnight likes to cuddle also but is picky about her humans and really only likes my wife and I. 



this is bowser when we got him. I don't have a recent pic because he won't let me take one of him. He is doubled in size and is a mommas baby. He loves my wife.


here are two wild animals that like to sneak in my house and sleep in browsers old crate. I'm not die what species of animal they are but they like to eat a lot.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 5, 2018)

Well let's see...
This is Sherlock, a shelter adoptee who had a broken jaw.



This is Blanca, given to us by a friend, thinks she runs the house. She milked the injured paw for all she could get out of it.



And Sammy, who actually runs the house...a stray who walked out of the desert and claimed us as his own. Careful...he bites!



And Kisses, rescued from awful living conditions.



Pyro and Sparky, now 15 years old. They are both female Senegal parrots. Pyro decided to start laying eggs at the age of 13!



Of course, Chug



And last, currently 3 aquariums.







Oops, last one upside down. There are 2 African Dwarf frogs in the pic.
Oh, and I also have a sweet husband!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Well let's see...
> This is Sherlock, a shelter adoptee who had a broken jaw.
> View attachment 256275
> 
> ...


I'll bet it's hard to keep the water inside that frog aquarium!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 5, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet it's hard to keep the water inside that frog aquarium!


Yes, it certainly is! LOL!


----------



## adamninja (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow I love to see this, lots of cute animal. Due to my busy lifestyle, I only own a cat, because she is easy to maintain. Only play with her when I come back home


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jan 7, 2019)

Well we have six humans in our house, including me. I also have a bearded dragon, Mushu. Our very geriatric Great Dane named Sheldon is super lazy. We have our two sulcatas Sweetheart and Tibby and our Russian, Pepe.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 7, 2019)

TriciaStringer said:


> Well we have six humans in our house, including me. I also have a bearded dragon, Mushu. Our very geriatric Great Dane named Sheldon is super lazy. We have our two sulcatas Sweetheart and Tibby and our Russian, Pepe.


Do beardies really enjoy riding in the car? An acquaintance of mine used to take hers everywhere with her. I always wondered if Moses had as much fun as she did.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jan 7, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Do beardies really enjoy riding in the car? An acquaintance of mine used to take hers everywhere with her. I always wondered if Moses had as much fun as she did.


He loves it. They love being outside. We don’t take him places often though because of temperature differences from his enclosure. Only recommended to be out of enclosure for two hours max so he only goes on short trips. We had the heater on in the car for this trip to Walmart. I stayed in the car with him. He is never allowed to free roam in the house. We have a dog, and I’m scared we would lose him.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 7, 2019)

TriciaStringer said:


> He loves it. They love being outside. We don’t take him places often though because of temperature differences from his enclosure. Only recommended to be out of enclosure for two hours max so he only goes on short trips. We had the heater on in the car for this trip to Walmart. I stayed in the car with him. He is never allowed to free roam in the house. We have a dog, and I’m scared we would lose him.


Interesting. I know my acquaintance took Moses on a vacation, but I have no clue how she handled temps, etc.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 7, 2019)

THese are my boys- Jackson is a 2 year old brown Newfoundland (165 lbs) and Winchester is a Shiloh Shepherd (101 lbs), an 8 year white Manx named Snowflake and a Wife of 22 years. THey are the reason I installed new struts with overload springs on my Subaru Outback apparently it sagged a little


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 7, 2019)

This is Champ he's a Pit bull

My sliders From left to right Speedy, Spike, Slick, Moe, Snap, and Spud (Spud is a River Cooter but he thinks he's a slider too)

Another of Snap

And one more of Spud


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 7, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Well let's see...
> This is Sherlock, a shelter adoptee who had a broken jaw.
> View attachment 256275
> 
> ...


Chug! I love the name.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 7, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Jamie, a writer and teacher and dad currently living in New Hampshire.
> 
> ...


I caught more like snagged a mantis shrimp. After seeing a documentary on them I feel lucky I didn't get my finger broke playing with it when I brought it in the boat. Not sure what you call them but those hammer arms are wicked.


----------

